# The Black Forest, Switzerland, Italy & France



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Give it a try? http://www.10000things.org.uk/fdchif.htm


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

68 views, but no reply? Was it that dull?


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> 68 views, but no reply? Was it that dull?


No, spectacular views, but I'd rather see it in person - next year, on the way to Italy, maybe!
Keith (S)


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Sokay. You all seemed such a lot of chatters, and then you weren't, thass all.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have just read/looked through it all, exelent coverage. It has made me want to travel over there next year for sure.

Richard


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Smilo, its on our list of places to go, unfortunately not the time to do it yet! Nice pics


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

If you go try and visit Lake Titisee just left of Frieberg,Campsite right on the lake.We were there this October.
J.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Awwwwwww, thanx, folks. 

Just do it! (while you still can?).


----------



## 101928 (Nov 27, 2006)

I enjoyed your travel-log & photos. We're heading to Europe in 07 & posts like yours really are motivating. Did you free-camp much & if were you in camp-sites, what are the prices & standards of facilities etc like? I visited Interlaken, & the Jungfrau etc back in the early 80's & seeing your glimpses of the area had memories flooding back!! Cheers from "Down Under"


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just spend a lovely hour browsing your log and pics,, great inspiration to me, I have a trip planned for Easter taking us through Belgium, down Switzerland into Northern Italy and back up through France . Alot of the places you mention are also on my route, but making me wonder if there is going to be too much snow for novices like us.

It will be our first trip in our first motor home, I have been to Switzerland before but like you was many years ago, early 70's, and I loved it then.

Thanks again, and I hope we get pictures half as good as yours and we will be happy.
Mandy and Andy


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanx again. 

One of our 1970s holidays in Switzerland was in a very snowy April. Many of the passes were blocked, but it was still a fabulous place to be. The motorways and other roads are so much better nowadays and many (young) folks go out to Chamonix, etc and live right through the winter in some very basic vans. I'd say buy some snowchains when you get there, give it a good try and plan your routes based on the weather.

And be sure to take too many photographs!

We didn't free-camp / wild camp at all (mainly because my wife isn't a wild enough woman!). We've found that prices on sites are generally (other than in Italy?), a little less than in the UK and standards are, we think, generally very high. If occasionally we find a site we don't like, we move on. Of course one occasionally finds a site which is perhaps a little too basic, but its location outweighs its facilities.

We use the Caravan Club's site books but mainly as a fallback. We never make hard and fast plans and have never booked onto a site other than with a _very_ occasional mid-afternoon phone call.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Smilo,
Loved the photo's, thanks for the dreams,
Norman


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

TUCANO said:


> Smilo, Loved the photo's, thanks for the dreams, Norman


Awwwww, Norman, I noted your signature and, although it makes good sense to me, I did wonder briefly what was behind it. I'm pretty sure that as long as you have, or you make, the opportunity, have a reasonable van and a ferry ticket it's all out there waiting for you.

"Real" Europeans whizz from one country to another without apparently giving a second thought to the differentness of language, customs, accomodation, etc.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry, Smilo

I saw this 'first time round', and bookmarked it to have a more detailed shufty later on. I seem to be still waiting for that shufty :roll: 

I must say, the quality of the photos is superb. I love the south of Germany - I think it's frequently passed by, but it's a fabulous place to visit and tour. I just the sumptuous use of massive pieces of wood in their building.

Gerald


----------



## 101543 (Oct 25, 2006)

Smilo
Well that is some trip, how long did it take to get that lot together. I am going to spend a bit more time going through the detail later. I’m planning next years route and this will be a great help. I have some interest in your van also great motor, looks a lot like mine inside. I moved from a coach built to a vw this year and don’t regret a second of it. Your trip just wouldn't have been the same in a big van. The elevating roof gives you so much more scope in small villages etc, the economy and grunt is sometimes unbelievable it never cases to amaze me. I have the 2.5 and like yourself am regularly getting 40+. 

Great Post.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Help said:


> Well that is some trip, how long did it take to get that lot together. ........... your van also great motor, looks a lot like mine inside. I moved from a coach built to a vw this year and don't regret a second of it. Your trip just wouldn't have been the same in a big van.  The elevating roof gives you so much more scope in small villages etc, the economy and grunt is sometimes unbelievable it never cases to amaze me. I have the 2.5 and like yourself am regularly getting 40+.
> 
> Great Post.


Thanx, matey. The account took a very high proportion of my (most unfairly limited) free time over one month.

This van....., How's your German? In the vernacular it is undoubtedly "die Hundes Eier"!


----------

